# Divided?



## Chocoholic

What does "divided" mean in a recipe? (e. g. "1 cup flour, divided") Split in half?? Probably something I should know by now


----------



## Andy M.

It means the recipe calls for a cup of flour total but that parts of it will be used in different places in the recipe.

The alternative would be to list the same ingredient in two different places on the ingredient list.  Ingredient lists should be arranged in order of use according to the instructions.


----------



## Piccolina

Great explination Andy 

Choco, sometimes you'll also see things like "halved" or "seperated in 2" (for example, "1 cup of sugar halved"), both of which tend to mean the same thing: the ingredient is divided into 2 (or more) portions to be used at different steps in the recipe.


----------



## Chocoholic

Thanks guys! I'm glad it's not something complicated...


----------



## Andy M.

Some of Paul Prudhomme's recipes in his "Louisiana Kitchen" cookbook, call out ingredients like this:  

1 Cup Chopped Green Peppers, in all

Then in the instructions, he tells you to add 1/3 cup.  Later in the instructions he tells you to add the remaining.


----------

